# Project 365-2011



## Danelady (Jan 9, 2011)

In an effort to gain practice I have decided to start a 365 project. Knowing myself as well as I do, I don't know if I will be consistent the entire year!! My goal is simply to practice a little every day, though. So, here are the shots so far. 
Comments are welcomed.

1-1-11 Dendrobium Nobile







1-2-11 Going to Atlanta






1-3-11 Monkey





1-4-11 Tuesday 





1-5-11





1-6-11





1-7-11





1-8-11 I went out to shoot the Canada Geese on our lake and discovered these guys. These are Canada Goose and Greylag Goose hybrids! An interesting discovery!





1-9-11


----------



## arvardz (Jan 9, 2011)

Very cool, I really like the first one and the one with the work gloves and shovel is pretty neat.


----------



## Danelady (Jan 10, 2011)

1-10-11
We had an ice storm last night.  No work or school today!!  Took some pics of the ice.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 11, 2011)

Very good attempt; you are improving with some fluctuations.....All The Best

Regards


----------



## Danelady (Jan 11, 2011)

1-11-11
Day 2 of the ice!


----------



## Danelady (Jan 12, 2011)

Today's picture, a "what is it?".
1-12-11


----------



## Danelady (Jan 13, 2011)

1-13-11


----------



## Danelady (Jan 15, 2011)

1-14-11
Mirror image





1-15-11
Another macro for today's.
Oncidium Sharry Baby


----------



## Danelady (Jan 17, 2011)

1-16-11





1-17-11
Makes the world go 'round.


----------



## Danelady (Jan 19, 2011)

1-18-11
I think she's getting tired of me taking her picture!!






1-19-11
I took this picture while waiting to meet my daughter for lunch.


----------



## Danelady (Jan 25, 2011)

1-20-11






1-21-11
Tuesday's eye!







1-22-11
Miltonidium Ruffles 'Scent of a Woman'


----------



## Danelady (Jan 25, 2011)

In an effort to keep this thread shorter I think I will start posting the highlight/s of the week.

This project is an effort for me to improve my photography skills. Comments and suggestions are very welcomed.

If you care to follow all the pics and not just the highlights you can check out this site (this is my hubby's site so most of the pics are his) Project 365-2011 - Dark Knight Photography


----------



## kristanene (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm planning on starting one myself, but I missed the beginning of the year.  I had far too much going on with some finals and a ton of stuff to do at work, plus really severe gallbladder pain.  Well, the gallbladder's been removed and I'm on the mend, so I'm planning to start one on the first of February...so mine will just go a month over next year.   I joined a group on Flickr which is supposed to start on the same day, but there are, sadly, only 3 members...so I may make this a blog project instead.  Loving yours though!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Danelady (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you! 

I am really enjoying this project.  Some days it's a challenge to get a photograph.  Sometimes I get home from work so late.  Then the lighting is terrible and I'm somewhat limited on what I can shoot.  It has forced me to get creative, though!  
My goal is to improve and learn along the way!
Have fun with your project.  I look forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## Danelady (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are my two favorite shots from this week.

1-23-11
Zygopetalum Syd Monkhouse






1-25-11


----------



## Danelady (Feb 5, 2011)

This is my favorite from this past week.
Bird of paradise
1-30-11


----------



## Danelady (Feb 13, 2011)

These are my favorites from the past 2 weeks.

Phalaenopsis NOID 
2-5-11






2-7-11






Oncidium Sherry Baby 'Aroma Sky'
2-9-11


----------

